# outlander belt issue



## popokawidave (Jul 11, 2011)

I know a guy that has burned at least 10 belts on a 2010 gorilla edition outty. It is a stock clutch set up. I am not at all familiar with outtys so any help would be great. It does seem like the belt sits too high in the secondary. It could just be 30" backs on a stock clutch is too much? Just trying to give this guy a solution. 15 grand for that POS.


----------



## biggun132 (Oct 9, 2009)

He needs a clutch kit. Or better yet tell him to get an Airdam setup

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

If price is no issue he might want to look into a QSC (Quad Shop Customs) full primary. ///Airdam is ok, but customer service and support is far below that of QSC. If price is an issue then a Dalton DBO800M Kit or an adjustable clutch kit from QSC works well for half the price of a full primary....


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

swampthing said:


> If price is no issue he might want to look into a QSC (Quad Shop Customs) full primary. ///Airdam is ok, but customer service and support is far below that of QSC. If price is an issue then a Dalton DBO800M Kit or an adjustable clutch kit from QSC works well for half the price of a full primary....


:agreed: He definitely needs to add something to the clutch. The Dalton kit swampthing mentioned helps out alot from just being stock (plus its inexpensive), but if he's got the money then I definitely recommend the CV Tech clutch from ///Airdam or the QSC. I'm running /// in my renegade and ride 31" skinny/wide laws with no belt issues and my secondary is stock besides changing the helix out for a 650 helix to help with backshifting. The secondary clutch doesn't shim the way you would shim a brute's secondary....when you install a belt the secondary has to be spread open with a bolt that screws through the outter sheave, then you drop the belt in, remove the bolt, and turn the sheave clockwise by hand till it closes back up on the belt....really no adjustment here that I'm aware of. CanAM is just a different beast. The /// and QSC are both fully aftermarket primary's that replace your stock one all together, and are both very pricey, but also very worth the money because they make such a huge difference in performance.


----------



## popokawidave (Jul 11, 2011)

The guy is in this thing so deep any advice I can give him will help. Basically what we're saying is the stock primary is no good. The outty is the two seater. He is not the smallest guy so with him, a passenger, 30" backs, the stock primary just won't get it done. Thanks. I'll stick with my brute.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Even a stock set of Renegade weights will make a small difference on his Outlander and probably cheap and easy to get your hands on. If you get lucky, someone with a Renegade that's been clutched may even have a set sittin around collecting dust.


----------

